# A beekeeper's burro



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I ran into this cute picture...


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Something about that doesn't seem natural


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Greg Lowe said:


> Something about that doesn't seem natural


That guy must have to deal with some hot bees, to be dressed like that!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

I take back all the times I have said I've seen it all! This tops my list of you got to be kidding me!


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Imagine if we had to cover our pick-ups!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the first time I have seen a beekeeper with a nice ass.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> This is the first time I have seen a beekeeper with a nice ass.


Well, I do recall something about 'covering one's ass'. I used to wonder what that meant. Now I know!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is a pack saddle on it, so I'm guessing he was hauling hives on the burro...


----------



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

Why isn't the fabric more billowy around the belly área? Or maybe there is thick padding underneath? If I seré the borro I'd be nervous...

Ramona


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Ramona said:


> Why isn't the fabric more billowy...
> 
> Snip


... "Does this bee suit make my ass look fat?"


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Michael, where did you get the pic? I am thinking this is a beekeeping buro in Mexico where AHB are prevalent?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I was in Cuernava, Mexico last week and visited some bee yards of Enrique Estrada a local queen breeder. Enrique breeds and sells queens and has practiced II for his genetics for many years. Thanks to people like him beekeepers are able to work and manage their colonies and not have to dress up like the burro. He did explain to me that he receives numerous calls from farmers who's livestock are killed each year as it is very common. Horses, dogs, donkeys, and several individuals. We worked a few of his yards with a veil and tee-shirts. It was a very informative visit.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I spotted the picture in an image search for something to do with bees... don't remember exactly what and it caught my eye.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This appears to be the original source of the donkey in a beesuit:
http://www.treehugger.com/culture/honey-farmer-creates-beekeeping-suit-his-donkey.html

_Boneco_, the donkey, lives in Brazil.


> In recent years, harvesting honey has grown signifcantly in Manuel's little rural town of Itatira, in the Brazilian state of Ceará -- in fact, the bees there are thebiggest producers around. But of 120 or so beekeepers in Itatira, Manuel and his donkey Boneco are among the most successful, thanks in part to Manuel's invention: the donkey-sized beekeeper's suit that keeps his partner safe from stings.


Here's another view from that same link:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for finding that.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> This is the first time I have seen a beekeeper with a nice ass.


How can you tell. There could be a pony under all of that garb.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

After reading Brother Adam's "In Search of the Best Strains of Bees", you realize that there are a number of bee races in different parts of the world that are quite hostile to work. And it's not just AHB. In this example, I'm glad to see they've made an effort to protect the animal...

Adam


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The video of "Boneco" being dressed and walking along is priceless. Walking along, Boneco looks more like a scene from The Three Stooges. It's difficult not to think of there being people inside the getup.


----------

